# Diferencia AC97 y "High Definition Audio"



## Josefe17 (Abr 17, 2010)

Por más que googleo, no me queda claro que es AC97 y "High Definition Audio" y en que se diferencian. Mi problema es que yo quiero comprar una tarjeta capturadora de vídeo y me exige una tarjeta de audio compatible con AC97, pero la que yo tengo es una Conexant High Definition Smart Audio 221 (Compaq Presario C780ES, Windows Vista Home Premium) y no sé si me valdría.

Atentamente agradecido
Josefe17


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 17, 2010)

hola amigo , las ac97 suelen venir integradas en la placa madre , y una HD-AUDIO es como las marcas sound blaster ((cualquier vercion X-FI )) , esta targeta al pedirte ac97, tienes que mirar si puede con HD (HIGH DEFINITION), si es asi no deverias tener problemas. Mira la pagina del fabricante bien y si no mandale un email al servicio tecnico de la targeta y te dira si te sirve o no.

un saludo ¡¡

por cierto en google encontre la definicion:

Es el estándar de audio de Intel, desarrollado  por Intel Architecture Labs en 1997 y es usado principalmente en placas madres,  módems y tarjetas  de sonido.

Intel utiliza la palabra Audio códec haciendo referencia a la  codificación/decodificación desde/hacia audio analógico desde/hacia  audio digital. No debe confundirse con los códecs que convierten de un  formato binario a otro, como los códecs de MP3 en un reproductor de  audio.

El audio integrado es implementado con el AC’97 Codec en la placa madre,  en una placa CNR (Communications and Networking Riser) o en una placa  AMR (audio/modem riser).


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 17, 2010)

Pero últimamente se han incorporado On-Board sonido High Definition en las motherboards actuales.
Yo creo que no tendrás problemas, a menos indagues con la empresa que fabricó la tarjeta capturadora y despejar tus dudas.

Saludos


----------

